
Quickly deploy a Parse server with Docker and Git - ArnaudValensi
https://github.com/ArnaudValensi/docker-parse-server-git-deploy
======
Dasync
How easy is it to use this as compared to going with Heroku and Mongolab as
the docs suggest in the migration plan? I found NodeChef
[https://nodechef.com/parse-server](https://nodechef.com/parse-server) to be
the easiest so far. It's fully managed just like the parse.com service.

~~~
cehrnrooth
This is exactly what I've been looking for since Parse announced they were
suspending their service. I've been taking a wait and see approach to
migrating until something easy to use comes out and this looks like it might
be it.

------
mikewhy
Is SSH just used to get files into the container? Seems like you should just
be using volumes for that.

~~~
yongjhih
Here is a docker stack that using volume: [https://git.io/docker-parse-
server](https://git.io/docker-parse-server)

------
parseopensource
nice :)

Cheers, Parse Open Source Community in Slack bit.ly/1SxTVIi

